
Layering, Text, & Counters (Font Awesome) - manjana
https://fontawesome.com/how-to-use/on-the-web/styling/layering
======
manjana
Other pretty cool features are:

    
    
      * Replacing bullets in list-items with Font Awesome icons.
      * Using icons as a masks for/in other icons
      * Rotating, sizing and scaling icons
      * Animating/rotating icons
      * Positiong icons
    

You can read a summary article to learn more about these features here [1] or
you can navigate the submitted article's sidenavigation bar for links to the
individual topics.

[1]: [https://dev.to/weeb/font-awesome-guide-and-useful-tricks-
you...](https://dev.to/weeb/font-awesome-guide-and-useful-tricks-you-might-ve-
not-known-about-until-now-o15)

